# Passed all my tests ,never learned the answer?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Evening guys,
Just took and passed 7 of the CDL tests today, didn't take School Bus. After all those tests I still have not got a clue when I need a medical card or a log book. There was only one question relating to having to show your log book to a FHTSA if asked to do so. 
I don't remember any of the study stuff explaining any of that ...can anyone help?
Steve


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Here in Ct you need a medical card before they issue lic.Can't renew without showing card.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I only have the permit..maybe i will need one also when I get my license but I have never read or heard anything about either


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Info should be on DMV website.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Guess this is it...only if I drive Interstate commerce..across state lines

http://www.dmv.org/mo-missouri/apply-cdl.php#Requirements-for-Medical-Certification-


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

xtreem3d;1621638 said:


> Guess this is it...only if I drive Interstate commerce..across state lines
> 
> http://www.dmv.org/mo-missouri/apply-cdl.php#Requirements-for-Medical-Certification-


Never, ever ever base anything you do off of "dmv.org"

I think this answers your question:



> *A. Is obtaining a medical certificate mandatory for all CMV drivers in Missouri?*
> 
> Missouri adopts all federal motor carrier safety regulations and in general, all CMV drivers driving in intrastate commerce must obtain medical certification from a Medical Examiner.


http://www.modot.org/mcs/FAQ.htm#MedicalA

In a nut shell you need to log if you travel farther then a 100 miles from "home".



> *100 Air-Mile Radius Exemption*
> 
> A driver is exempt from maintaining the driver's daily
> log requirements of Section 395.8 if all of the following are true:
> ...


http://www.modot.org/mcs/documents/13compliancemanual/HoursOfServiceOfDrivers.pdf

ps: Is that better for the two horse's rearends?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks..for me it looks like medical card yes...log book no,
Steve


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

xtreem3d;1622358 said:


> Thanks..for me it looks like medical card yes...log book no,
> Steve


When in doubt,just operate the same time as when my ''special'' overweight permit kicks in.Thumbs Up


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Any time operating a "commercial Vehicle" you need a log book and it also depends on the kind of driving you are doing. I operate in a 150 mile air radius of a construction zone so my book is less complex. You need a medical card to prove you are fit to operate, i.e. you won't black out, pass out, or drop dead on the job. When hired by an employer they will walk you through the how the log book works


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Fed law says no log book if: you operate within 100 air miles. Of home, home every night, 12 hrs per day max, you punch a time clock, and records are kept for 6 months by employer


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

jhenderson9196;1622599 said:


> Fed law says no log book if: you operate within 100 air miles. Of home, home every night, 12 hrs per day max, you punch a time clock, and records are kept for 6 months by employer


Are these all inclusive or did you mean to put an OR in between each item. I am less than 100 miles from home , home every night, but do NOT punch a clock and am self employed


----------

